# My biggest fish ever!



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Skip to 7:25 for the big bass.
0:45 for the Trout that might have SVD

I just started fishing last year, I mostly catch Smallmouth and Rock Bass from the rivers and have caught a few 3 lber SM, and my biggest fish was a 4 lb Catfish, until I landed this 4.5 beast on Friday. I'm usually a pretty quiet guy, but this one had me screaming from the adrenaline, so much fun to catch these big ones. All this rain has made the rivers a disaster so I've had to improve my lake fishing, which was horrible, but I'm slowly getting better.

I also seen a Rainbow Trout just swimming on the top by my kayak and I was able to just net it, but it was sickly looking. After doing some research, I think it might be SVD. I wanted some other thoughts on it and whether I should try to contact someone about it. Trout get stocked there every April.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey congrats on the HOG BASS. most people fish there entire life and never catch a bass that size.
sherman


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It's a beautiful thing, ain't it? Good things happen to those who go out fishin'. It's only gonna get better for you. Be patient. some trips will be crap.
You never know, 'til it happens..............You gotta go to find out. --Tim


----------

